# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metron paloturvallisuus

## kemkim

> Kuitenkin metron paloturvallisuus taitaa olla aika surkea, kalliillakin toimenpiteillä.


Mikäpä siellä maan alla edes syttyisi palamaan? Metrot ovat alumiinia ja metroasemat betonia ja kiveä. Eiköhän nämä asiat ole jo mietitty metroa suunnitellessa. Sprinklereitä lienee tarpeelliseksi laskettu määrä. Varauloskäyntejäkin on käsittääkseni toteutettu lain vaatimusten mukaan. 

Tuhotyöt ovat oma lukunsa, mutta niin vaan Myyrmannissakin kuoli porukkaa kun Gerdtin Petri poksautti paukkunsa, vaikka se maan päällä onkin. On huomattavasti suurempi riski kuolla bussissa kuin metrossa.

En nyt menisi tätä turvallisuutta kärkiongelmaksi nimeämään, Suomessa kuitenkin turvallisuusasiat, tekniset asiat ja lakien asianmukainen noudattaminen yleensäkin on maailman huippua. Kyllä kaikki asiat hoidetaan viimeisen päälle, valittiin mikä teknologia tahansa. Se hieno puoli tässä kulttuurissamme on, että ainakin kaikki "kovat" insinöörityöt on ollut tapana hoitaa parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla, joskin talouden loputtomat säästöt ovat ikävä kyllä laskeneet tasoa viime vuosina (muistattehan Prismojen kattoromahdukset viime vuosilta). Sen sijaan valitun ratkaisun tarkoituksenmukaisuudesta onkin sitten enemmän keskusteltavaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikäpä siellä maan alla edes syttyisi palamaan?


Vaatteet, sähkölaitteet, pöly... Toivotaan kuitenkin, ettei mikään. Enpä ole kuullut, että maailmalla olisi sattunut kovin tuhoisia metropaloja. Onkohan?




> On huomattavasti suurempi riski kuolla bussissa kuin metrossa.


Jep. Lentokone on turvallisin mutta kuitenkin sitä pelätään eniten. Nämä on näitä mielikuva-asioita, joihin on niin vaikea vaikuttaa. Sama juttu kuin se, että meillä metro koetaan (nyt jo ilman automaattiakin) turvattomimmaksi, vaikkei tilastot ja faktat sitä tue. Ihmisen tunteille on niin vaikea voida mitään.




> En nyt menisi tätä turvallisuutta kärkiongelmaksi nimeämään, Suomessa kuitenkin turvallisuusasiat, tekniset asiat ja lakien asianmukainen noudattaminen yleensäkin on maailman huippua.


Juu, en mä siitä paloturvallisuudesta ole sillä lailla huolissani, että metrolla kulkiessani pelkäisin tulipaloa.

----------


## sebastin

Helsingin metrossa on vältytty vakavilta onnettomuuksilta. Olisko joskus joku hypännyt raiteille ja siinä kaikki.

Maailmalta tulee mieleen vain muutama tapaus tulipalosta metrossa. Vuonna 2003 Daegussa Etelä-Koreassa 197 ihmistä kuoli kun mielenterveysvikainen tuhopolttaja sytytti metrojunan tuleen sen pysähdyttyä Jungangnon asemalla. Tuli levisi nopeasti ilmeisesti täysin puuttuneiden sammutusjärjestelmien takia. Edes vaahtosammuttimia ei tainnut olla.

Vuonna 2005 New Yorkin metron komentohuone Brooklynissä Bergen Streetin asemalla syttyi tuleen. Henkilövahinkoja ei tullut mutta kesti aikansa ennen kuin subwayliikenne normalistui, palaneen komentohuoneen takia. Muutama asema oli muutaman kuukauden suljettuna sillä kesti aikansa uusia muutenkin vanhentunut vaihteiden operointi.

Onnettomuus metrossa on äärimmäisen epätodennäköinen. On suurempi todennäköisyys joutua liikenneonnettomuuten, saada syöpä tai että lentokone tippuu taivaalta. Tottakai turvallisuustekijöihin täytyy kiinnittää huomiota. Metroasemat toimivat tarvittaessa esimerkiksi pommisuojina. Mutta ei turvallisuuden nimissäkään voi hintalappua ylisuureksi kasvattaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Korostan tätä asiaa:

Nykyisessä Helsingin metrossa suuronnettomuuden, esimerkiksi vaunupalon, seuraukset olisivat erittäin vakavat 

Länsimetron suunnttelussa on korjattu näitä puutteita, joka on hyvä asia. 
Välttämättömillä turvajärjestelyillä vain on kymmenien miljoonien eurojen hintalappu. Suuri osa näistä turvajärjestelyistä on nimenomaan tunnelia koskevia.

Metro-onnettomuuksista listaa niistä kiinnostuneille:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...rail_accidents
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...rail_accidents
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_rail_accidents




> Suomessa kuitenkin turvallisuusasiat, tekniset asiat ja lakien asianmukainen noudattaminen yleensäkin on maailman huippua. Kyllä kaikki asiat hoidetaan viimeisen päälle, valittiin mikä teknologia tahansa.


Tämä on täysi myytti. 

Suomessa vallitseva turvallisuusajattelu noudattaa yleensä periaatetta: "koska ollaan Suomessa, tämä on turvallista". 

Tämä johtaa usein kahteen asiaan:
- Laiminlyödään aktiivinen turvallisuustyö ja ollaan vain työntekijöiden ammattitaidon varassa
- Hyväksytään vaarallisia ratkaisuja periaatteella "kun tämä on suomalainen, niin kai se on turvallinen."

Turvallisuustyö on toki parantunut mm. onnettomuustutkintakeskuksen perustamisen jälkeen. Ongelmana on kuitenkin myös se, että keskuksen suosituksia ei noudateta.

Muutamia ikäviä esimerkkejä suomalaisesta turvallisuusajattelusta, ks. www.onnettomuustutkintakeskus.fi

Raideliikenne:
- Jokelan junaonnettomuus 21.4.1996
- Junaonnettomuus Jyväskylässä 6.3.1998
- Junien yhteentörmäys Suonenjoella 12.8.1998
- Veturin törmääminen paikallaan olleen matkustajajunan perään Tampereella 2.11.2001
- Matkustajajunan ajo suurella nopeudella väärässä asennossa olleeseen vaihteeseen Kolhossa 19.8.2002

Vesiliikenne:
- Sally Albatrossin karilleajo ja uppoaminen 4.3.1994
- Viking Sallyn autokansi. Suomalainen varustamo halusi lautan, johon saadaan yksi (1) auto lisää ja siksi suomalaiset viranomaiset hyväksyivät ratkaisun, jossa ramppi meni keulavisiisirin sisään. Laivan toki rakensi ja suunnitteli saksalainen telakka.

Rakentaminen
- Kattoromahdukset mm. Prismoissa

Helsingin tähänastinen metro on yhtä turvallinen kuin Viking Sally tai 1990-luvun Prisma. Alumiiniset junat lisäävät huomattavasti erittäin vaarallisen tulipalon riskiä. Vaunuista ei pääse onnettomuuden sattuessa turvallisesti pois radalle. Radalla on vaikea kulkea, koska kulkukäytävää ei ole. Palokaasut leviävät koko tunnelin alueelle. 




> Mikäpä siellä maan alla edes syttyisi palamaan? Metrot ovat alumiinia


Tiedätkö, miten alumiini palaa? 

Sähkökäyttöisessä raideliikenteessä on aina mm. oikosulun vaara.

----------


## sebastin

Juu no sopii pysyä siellä Lännen suunnalla. Niin ettet varmasti joudu tulipalo-onnettomuuteen Helsingin metrossa.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Parasta tietenkin olisi, ettei edes taloja rakenneta, koska näissäkin on korkea tulipaloriski. Muutetaan kaikki tiipii-telttoihin ja liikutaan koiravaljakoilla.

----------


## kemkim

> Suomessa vallitseva turvallisuusajattelu noudattaa yleensä periaatetta: "koska ollaan Suomessa, tämä on turvallista".


Ei tähän kannata tuudittautua, mutta kyllä se totta on. Kyllä minä maailmalla jonkin verran olen matkustellut ja nähnyt, että useimmissa muissa maissa asiat ovat paljon leväperäisemmin kuin täällä. Ei Suomikaan täydellinen ole, kyllä täälläkin on ongelmia. Ne ongelmat eivät ole kuitenkaan pääasiassa teknisiä, vaan johtuvat tahdon puutteesta. Sitten kun on luotu uusi laki, sitä myös noudatetaan. Jossain ulkomailla lait ovat suosituksia, mutta edes viranomaiset eivät niitä jaksa noudattaa, jos edes tietävät.

----------


## sebastin

Suomessa on kyllä perin kunniallinen kansa verrattuna muuhun Eurooppaan. Suomalaisten auktoriteettiusko ja lain kunnioittaminen on kova. Perua tälle on mm. sodanjälkeiset vuodet jolloin kansa oli runneltu, varaa ei ollut mihinkään ja ihmiset säästivät jopa sanomalehdet vuosikymmenten ajalta. Tuon ajan ikäpolvet uskoivat vahvasti että jos on laki olemassa se ei voi olla mitenkään väärässä. Verrattaessa iäkkäitä sukupolvia 70-luvusta eteenpäin syntyneisiin, on näiden välillä merkittävä kuilu tässä "laki on aina oikeassa" -ajattelussa ja auktoriteettiuskovaisuudessa. Suomi on hyvin formaali ja tasapäinen yhteiskunta. Esimerkiksi poliittisen vaikuttamisen kulttuuri on ollut olematonta verrattuna keski-eurooppaan. Mutta tämä ei liity länsimetroon eikä paloturvallisuuteen joten ei tästä tämän enempää.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Juu no sopii pysyä siellä Lännen suunnalla. Niin ettet varmasti joudu tulipalo-onnettomuuteen Helsingin metrossa.


Tällaisella asenteella varmasti kohennetaan todella paljon metron nykyisten ja mahdollisten tulevien käyttäjien turvallisuutta.

On tietysti selvää, että metro-onnettomuuden riski on pienempi kuin riski joutua esimerkiksi kolariin kävellessä, pyöräilessä tai autoillessa.

Sen sijaan nykyisessä metrossa on erittäin suuri riski, että jos jotakin tapahtuu, seurauksena on suuronnettomuus, jossa on kymmeniä tai satoja uhreja. Tätä riskiä voidaan merkittävästi pienentää turvallisuusjärjestelyihin, joita nykymetrossa ei ole, mutta Länsimetron kustannusarvioihin ei ole laskettu.

Merkittävä syy RaideYVA:n ja nyt tehdyn kustannusarvion eroon on tiukentunut suhtautuminen turvallisuusasioihin. Nyt ei hyväksytä järjestelyjä, jotka Helsingin metroa toteuttaessa on aikaisemmin hyväksytty.




> Parasta tietenkin olisi, ettei edes taloja rakenneta, koska näissäkin on korkea tulipaloriski.


Et ilmeisesti ole huomannut kahta asiaa:
- Asuntoja koskevat paloturvallisuusnormit ovat viime vuosina selvästi tiukentuneet; yksi esimerkki tästä ovat pakolliset palovaroittimet
- Suomessa kuolee poikkeuksellisen paljon ihmisiä asuntopaloissa (tästä oli uutisointia joulun alla).

Turvallisuuteen voidaan vaikuttaa, jos halutaan. 

Voit olla varma, että jos tänne "lännen suunnalle" tehdään raidejoukkoliikennettä, pidän huolen, että siinä ei sallita Helsingin metrossa tai VR Oy:n junaliikenteessä yleisiä huolimattomuudesta jääneitä riskejä, ja aktiivinen turvallisuustyö huomioidaan jo suunnitteluvaiheessa.

----------


## kemkim

> - Asuntoja koskevat paloturvallisuusnormit ovat viime vuosina selvästi tiukentuneet; yksi esimerkki tästä ovat pakolliset palovaroittimet
> - Suomessa kuolee poikkeuksellisen paljon ihmisiä asuntopaloissa (tästä oli uutisointia joulun alla).


Tähän tulee huomauttaa kyllä, että ne asuntopalot johtuvat isolta osin ihmisten omasta typeryydestä. Poltellaan kännissä tupakkaa sängyssä, sammutaan siihen ja tupakka tippuu peitolle. Palovaroitin herättää sitten horroksesta, kun peitto roihuaa liekeissä. Myös lieden jättäminen päälle on yleinen syy tulipaloon, johtuu usein dementiasta vanhuksilla. Rakenteellinen paloturvallisuus ei ole kumpaankaan näistä syynä, vaan palovaroittimilla yritetään paikata ihmisten tohelointeja. Lasiovet metrossa ovat kuin palovaroittimet, ei niitä tarvittaisi, elleivät ihmiset hölmöilisi muuten. Tunkisi kassiaan metron oven väliin ja jäisi siihen jumiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metro-onnettomuuksista listaa niistä kiinnostuneille:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...rail_accidents
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...rail_accidents
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_rail_accidents


Muistutanpahan vain, että Helsingissä on jo tapahtunut yksi vakava metropalo. Siinä tuhoutui koko "palamaton" vaunu, vaikka palo tapahtui taivasalla.

Maailmanmitassakaan metropalot eivät ole mitenkään yllättävä juttu, sillä ensimmäinen suuri metropalo oli Pariisissa jo 1903.

Sekä Helsingin että Pariisin metropalot johtuivat sähköviasta.

Ja muista metro-onnettomuuksista mainittakoon sekin, että onpa Helsingissä sattunut metron ja kuorma-auton kolarivaarakin.

Onnettomuuksille tyypillistä on, että sellaisia ei koskaan olisi pitänyt tapahtuakaan. Eli ennakkoon vakuutellaan, ettei ole mahdollista. Ja kuitenkin on.

Antero

----------


## Nrg

> Muistutanpahan vain, että Helsingissä on jo tapahtunut yksi vakava metropalo. Siinä tuhoutui koko "palamaton" vaunu, vaikka palo tapahtui taivasalla.


Ensinnäkin kaiken, paitsi jo kerran palaneen, aineenhan saa palamaan jos oiken haluaa =D. Muttamutta, vakavasti...

Jos viittaat tällä protojunan M1 paloon Roihupellossa vuonna -73, niin tämä onnettomushan johti käsittääkseni tulevan Helsingin metron paloturvallisuuden tarkastelemiseen ja nostamiseen. Käsittääkseni tästä ei myöskään aiheutunut vaaraa ihmisille (korjaa toki, jos olen väärässä), joten oli onni onnettomuudessa, että turvallisuuden nostamiseen johtanut palo ei sattunut linjaliikenteessä (jota ei edes vielä silloin ollut), vaan varikolla.

Mitään muuta metropaloa en Helsingistä muista, mihin mahdollisesti voisit viitata.




> Maailmanmitassakaan metropalot eivät ole mitenkään yllättävä juttu, sillä ensimmäinen suuri metropalo oli Pariisissa jo 1903.
> 
> Sekä Helsingin että Pariisin metropalot johtuivat sähköviasta.


Vaikken suuremmin vuoden 1903:n tapahtuman taustoja tunnekaan, en uskoisi että tulevan Helsingin metron paloturvallisuuden taso vuonna -73 olisi kuitenkaan ollut vuoden 1903 tasolla, vaikka puutteita esiintyikin. Käsittääkseni Pariisin tapauksessa tehtiin myös kuljettajien tms. henkilökunnan taholta vakavia virheitä, jotka johtivat suureen uhrilukuun. Voisin olettaa pelastussuunitelmien ja toimintatapojen tällaisissa katastrofitilanteissa kehittyneen huimasti sitten 1900-luvun alun.

Puhumattakaan siitä, että uutta länsimetroahan koskee erittäin tiukat turvamääräykset. Laituriovet, raiteen vierellä kulkevat käytävät, tiehät poistumistiet yms. ovat osa hyvin turvallista järjestelmää. Sitä en kiellä, etteikö vanhan pätkän paloturvallisuudessa olisi parantamisen varaa.




> Ja muista metro-onnettomuuksista mainittakoon sekin, että onpa Helsingissä sattunut metron ja kuorma-auton kolarivaarakin.


Tästä haluaisin kuulla ehdottomasti lisää =D. Uskon kuitenkin tämän tapahtuneen metron yhdysraiteella, sillä onhan tämä ainoa pätkä, missä metrolla on konkreettinen vaara joutua kosketuksiin autojen kanssa raiteella. Ja tällä pätkällähän matkustajia ei kuljeteta. Varsinaisella linjallahan tätä vaaraa ei ole, ellei joku nyt sitten satu ajamaan rekkaansa eristetylle raiteelle vaikkapa sillan päältä.

Ja tällaistahan ei sitten oikein voi estää millään, tämä voi tapahtua mille tahansa raideliikennejärestelmälle, paitsi tietenkin tunnelissa kulkevalle järjestelmälle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos viittaat tällä protojunan M1 paloon Roihupellossa vuonna -73, niin tämä onnettomushan johti käsittääkseni tulevan Helsingin metron paloturvallisuuden tarkastelemiseen ja nostamiseen. Käsittääkseni tästä ei myöskään aiheutunut vaaraa ihmisille (korjaa toki, jos olen väärässä)...


Tämä on se tapaus. Se vain osoittaa, että "palamaton" alumiininen metrovaunu palaa oikein hyvin. Onneksi se tapahtui jo ennen kuin ihmisiä kuljetettiin ja varikolla. Mutta sekin tarvittiin, että paloturvallisuus otettiin vakavammin.




> Vaikken suuremmin vuoden 1903:n tapahtuman taustoja tunnekaan, en uskoisi että tulevan Helsingin metron paloturvallisuuden taso vuonna -73 olisi kuitenkaan ollut vuoden 1903 tasolla, vaikka puutteita esiintyikin.


Pariisin palosta opittiin paljon. Mutta sekin osoitti, että sekä suunnittelussa että käytössä oli vakavia puutteita. Se, että tehtiin metro, ei riskejä poistanut - kuten täällä intomieliset yrittävät todistella.

Tällä hetkellä metron tilanne on, ettei sieltä elävänä selviä edes pelastusmiehistö. Se on harjoituksissa todettu ja vaiettu asia. Tietenkin HKL voi vedota siihen, että käyttölupa on joskus saatu. Mutta samanlaiseen ei enää saada jos Espooseen metroa tehdään.




> Tästä haluaisin kuulla ehdottomasti lisää =D.


Se oli tämä huvittavan tuntuinen tapaus, jossa Junatietä ajanut auto osui verkkoaidan läpi ja tipahti tunnelinsuuhun raiteelle varhain aamulla. Onneksi tämä kummajainen havaittiin ennen kuin itään vievää raidetta tuli yhtään junaa.

Siis eihän täysin eristetyssä systeemissä pitänyt olla mahdollisuutta autolle radalla, mutta oli kumminkin.

Tämäntyyppisissä tapauksissa kysymys onkin siitä, että ei haluta varautua asioihin, joita pidetään mahdottomina. Siten siellä, missä jotain pidetään mahdollisena, siihen varaudutaan, ja tosiasiassa turvallisuus onkin silloin parempi.

Ei pidä koskaan sanoa ei koskaan.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mutta sekin tarvittiin, että paloturvallisuus otettiin vakavammin.


Mitä muutoksia metrosuunnitelmiin tehtiin v. 1973 palon takia




> Tällä hetkellä metron tilanne on, ettei sieltä elävänä selviä edes pelastusmiehistö. Se on harjoituksissa todettu ja vaiettu asia.


Millaista onnettomuutta kyseisissä harjoituksissa on mallinnettu?
Mitkä asiat estävät pelastustöitä?
Tehtiinkö kyseisten harjoitusten seurauksena nykyiseen metroon tai sen jälkeen tehtyihin jatkeisiin muutoksia?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä muutoksia metrosuunnitelmiin tehtiin v. 1973 palon takia


Tähän en osaa vastata, osaako joku muu?




> Millaista onnettomuutta kyseisissä harjoituksissa on mallinnettu?


Junan jäämistä asemien välille ja matkustajien evakuointia junasta. Muistaakseni tavoiteaika on 2 minuuttia saada juna tyhjäksi ja matkustajat kyllin kauaksi. Kahdessa minuutissa voinee teoriassa päästä noin junanmitan päähän junasta, ei tietenkään vielä ulos järjestelmästä eli turvaan.




> Mitkä asiat estävät pelastustöitä?


Junan ovia ei saada ulkopuolelta auki. Vaunun lattia on raidesepelin pinnalta laskettuna noin 2 metrin korkeudessa. Ulkopuolella ei ole tikkaita.

Samoista syistä matkustajien saaminen ulos on erittäin vaikeaa ja johtaa loukkaantumisiin hypätessä. Ongelmia on lisäksi ollut radan saamisessa virrattomaksi. Virtakiskoon koskeminen on välittömästi tappavaa ja mahdollisesti palovaara.




> Tehtiinkö kyseisten harjoitusten seurauksena nykyiseen metroon tai sen jälkeen tehtyihin jatkeisiin muutoksia?


Näitä harjoituksia lienee tehty vuosien saatossa useita. Viimeksi niistä oli juttua Huvudstadsbaldetissa, olisiko ollut 1-1,5 vuotta sitten. Aikaisemmin en muista näistä uutisoidun. Harjoitusten saamasta julkisuudesta eli sen puutteesta voinee päätellä, mitä ovat tulokset ja tehdyt toimenpiteet.

Käytännössähän on niin, että ongelmien korjaaminen maksaa yksinkertaisesti liikaa. Kuinka paljon liikaa, siitä on saatu käsitystä juuri länsimetron hankesuunnitelman hinnan muodossa.

Nykymetrossa ei onneksi ole tunnelia niin paljon kuin länsimetrosuunnitelmassa, joten jatkuvat evakuointilaiturit ja poistumisteiden louhinta eivät yhteensä maksaisi niin paljon lisää kuin Espoossa. Pelastuslaitoksen mukaan nykytunnelit ovat myös sen verran piirutuksia väljemmiksi louhittuja, että jatkuva laituri mahtunee niihin ilman tunnelien laajennuslouhintaa. Asiaa on siis jo selvitetty, mutta tämän touhun hinnasta eli siitä, paljonko se nostaa automaation kustannuksia, ei ole kerrottu mitään.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Junan ovia ei saada ulkopuolelta auki.


Kyllä pelastushenkilöstöllä on mahdollisuus avata ovet ulkopuolelta. Olen omin silmin nähnyt. M100- ja M200-junissa nämä avaamisratkaisut ovat hieman erilaiset. Niiden yksityiskohtiin ei liene syytä syventyä täällä julkisella foorumilla.




> Samoista syistä matkustajien saaminen ulos on erittäin vaikeaa ja johtaa loukkaantumisiin hypätessä.


Se on toki huomattavasti vaikeampaa kuin evakuontitason kanssa, mutta kiireettömässä evakuoinnissa (esim. tekninen vika / pitkäkestoinen sähkökatko) varsin toimiva tapa on, että vaunu tyhjennetään keskioven kautta, matkustajia pyydetään istumaan oviaukkoon lattialle, ja kaksi palomiestä auttavat tämänjälkeen matkustajan ulos. Ei taatusti loukkaannu kukaan. Toisaalta näihin evakuointitapauksiin on metroasemilla myös evakuointiportaita. Tosiasia kuitenkin on, että evakuointitaso olisi parempi ratkaisu.




> Ongelmia on lisäksi ollut radan saamisessa virrattomaksi. Virtakiskoon koskeminen on välittömästi tappavaa ja mahdollisesti palovaara.


En tiedä onko ongelmia joskus ollut, mutta ainakin viime aikoina pelastuslaitoksen tehtävät ovat sujuneet metrossa varsin sujuvasti. Metrovalvomo ja pelastuslaitos pystyvät nykyään kommunikoimaan myös suoraan viranomaisverkossa (Virve). Pelastuslaitos menee rata-alueelle, kun valvomosta on katkaistu virrat, ja varmistaa työskentelyalueensa virrattomuuden pikamaadoittimilla. Ei tällainen menettely ole mitään ongelmallista "once in a life time" -juttua, vaan valvomolle jokapäiväistä ja pelastuslaitoksen väellekin varsin tuttua.




> Näitä harjoituksia lienee tehty vuosien saatossa useita. Viimeksi niistä oli juttua Huvudstadsbaldetissa, olisiko ollut 1-1,5 vuotta sitten.


Viitannet 'näillä' isompiin, uutiskynnyksen ylittäviin harjoituksiin.

Tosiasia on, että pelastuslaitos harjoittelee metrotehtäviä lukuisia kertoja vuodessa, erilaisten harjoitusten lukumäärä ei käsittääkseni ole laskettavissa yhden ihmisen sormin. Eniten harjoitellaan yleisimpiä tapauksia, kuten allejääntiä (radallemenorutiinit, junan nosto ym.) ja junien evakuoimista. Lisäksi pelastuslaitoksen väkeä tutustutetaan toistuvasti metroverkon erilaisiin paikkoihin ja kalustoon. Myös mm. savuovia ja savunpoistojärjestelmiä testaillaan. Metro on kyllä pelastuslaitokselle haastava erityiskohde, mutta juuri sen takia siellä harjoitellaan varsin ahkerasti, ja harjoittelun tuloksena pelastuslaitos suoriutuu metrotehtävistä varsin hyvin.




> Kaikki liikennevälineet voivat syttyä palamaan Nr I 69 paloi Pasilassa, busseja on palanut ja varmaan metrojakin.


Varmaan metrojakin..? Koejuna paloi aikanaan, mutta matkustajaliikenteessä ei ole yksikään metro palanut. Onneksi. Metropaloa ei kyllä voi rinnastaa ratikan tai bussin paloon. On eriasia, jos kadulla kulkeva ratikka matkustajineen (muutama kymmenen) syttyy palamaan, kun jos useita satoja matkustajia kuljettava metrojuna syttyy tunnelissa parikymmentä metriä maanpinnan alapuolella. Siksi metrossa turvallisuusasioiden kanssa ollaan tarkkoja, ja on vain hyvä, että nykyään ollaan vielä tarkempia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä pelastushenkilöstöllä on mahdollisuus avata ovet ulkopuolelta. Olen omin silmin nähnyt. M100- ja M200-junissa nämä avaamisratkaisut ovat hieman erilaiset. Niiden yksityiskohtiin ei liene syytä syventyä täällä julkisella foorumilla.


Kiitos pelastusalaa omakohtaisesti tuntevalle täsmennyksistä. Tietenkin pelastuslaitos saa metron ovet auki ulkopuoleltakin. Se vain on hankalaa, kun ovet ovat korkealla. Samoin ihmisten evakuointi junasta on hidasta sillä konstilla, mikä on yksittäisen matkustajan kannalta turvallista. Kun vaunussa palaa, sisällä on paniikki. Kun ovi on auki, sieltä ei tulla ulos hallitusti vaan hyppäämällä tai tippumalla takana olevien paineessa.

Pari maailman uutta automaattimetroa onkin tehty tyystin toisella otteella. Köpiksen kuvassa alla näkyy, miten jatkuvan laiturin lisäksi raide on rakennettu betonilattialle, jolloin jopa juokseminen radalla on mahdollista.



Singaporessa ei ole jatkuvaa laituria, vaan siellä junan pääty aukeaa luiskaksi. Juna siis tyhjenee siten, että matkustajat juoksevat junan sisältä tunnelin suuntaan pakoon.

Helsingin metron suunnittelusta on 40 vuotta. Sinäkin aikana suhtautuminen yleisön turvallisuuteen on muuttunut koko lailla. Ylipäätään kaikiessa on turvallisuuskulttuuri edistynyt voimalla, eikä sen pitäisi olla yllätys myöskään metron suunnittelijoille Suomessa. Onneksi pelastuslaitos on asiassa paremmin ajan tasalla. Ja ilmeisesti myös metron toiminnasta vastaavat, jotka ovat eri henkilöitä kuin suunnittelijat.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Singaporessa ei ole jatkuvaa laituria, vaan siellä junan pääty aukeaa luiskaksi. Juna siis tyhjenee siten, että matkustajat juoksevat junan sisältä tunnelin suuntaan pakoon.


Myös Hongkongissa ja mualla Kiinassa on tällaiset hätäpoistumistiet junien päädyissä ja junat ovat muutenkin "yhtäputkea", jonkalainen 
ratkaisu olisi mielestäni hyvä myös Helsingin metrossa kun uusia junia hankitaan. Sellaista junaa ei tietysti voi kytkeä ja pilkkoa yhtä hyvin, kuin nykyisiä vaunupareja (joka on käytäntönä Helsingissä nykyään).

(lähde: wikipedia)

----------


## PNu

> - Viking Sallyn autokansi. Suomalainen varustamo halusi lautan, johon saadaan yksi (1) auto lisää ja siksi suomalaiset viranomaiset hyväksyivät ratkaisun, jossa ramppi meni keulavisiisirin sisään. Laivan toki rakensi ja suunnitteli saksalainen telakka.


Visiirin sisään menevää ramppia ei sinällään ollut kielletty. Silloin aluksessa vain piti olla rampin takana toinenkin portti ja sellaisen Suomen merenkulkuviranomaiset vaativatkin jo muihin 80-luvulla rakennettuihin lauttoihin. Sen sijaan 70-luvulla hyväksyttiin useita Viking Sallyn kaltaisella keulaporttijärjestelyllä varustettuja lauttoja mutta näin tehtiin aivan yhtäläisesti myös Ruotsin merenkulkuviranomaisten puolelta. Viking Sallyn keulaportit olivat likimain samanlaiset kuin samalla telakalla 1979 rakennetussa Diana II:ssa, joka tuli liikenteeseen ruotsalaiselle varustamolle Ruotsin lipun alle.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tekniset yksityiskohdat löytää parhaiten Estonian (Viking Sallyn myöhempi nimi) onnettomuustutkintaraportista.

Tämä on sivuasia tämän ketjun kannalta. Olennaisinta on, että suomalaiset (ja myös ruotsalaiset) viranomaiset hyväksyivät samaan aikaan metron kanssa hyvin vaaralliseksi osoittautuneita teknisiä poikkeusratkaisuja myös laivaliikenteessä.

----------


## PNu

> Olennaisinta on, että suomalaiset (ja myös ruotsalaiset) viranomaiset hyväksyivät samaan aikaan metron kanssa hyvin vaaralliseksi osoittautuneita teknisiä poikkeusratkaisuja myös laivaliikenteessä.


Olennaisinta tässä on, etteivät suomalaiset olleet ainoita poikkeusratkaisuja hyväksyneitä. Edellä kun yritit korostaa, että tämä olisi nimenomaan suomalainen erityispiirre. Joka tapauksessa niin suomalainen kuin ruotsalainenkin turvallisuuskulttuuri on taatusti ollut jo 70-luvulla korkeatasoisempaa, kuin useimmissa maissa tänä päivänä.

----------


## kemkim

> Joka tapauksessa niin suomalainen kuin ruotsalainenkin turvallisuuskulttuuri on taatusti ollut jo 70-luvulla korkeatasoisempaa, kuin useimmissa maissa tänä päivänä.


Olisiko ollut jossain Hollannissa, kun 1980-luvulla autolautta Herald of free enterprise upposi. Huvittavinta oli sen syy. Autokannen portit oli jätetty auki matkan ajaksi kuten yleensä oli tapana! Vesi tietysti vähän kovemmalla aallokolla valui sisälle ja laiva upposi. Eipä ole vastaavaa Pohjoismaissa kuultu, Estoniakin upposi teknisen vian vuoksi, ei sen takia, että olisi jätetty huolettomasti portit auki.

----------


## PNu

> Voit olla varma, että jos tänne "lännen suunnalle" tehdään raidejoukkoliikennettä, pidän huolen, että siinä ei sallita Helsingin metrossa tai VR Oy:n junaliikenteessä yleisiä huolimattomuudesta jääneitä riskejä, ja aktiivinen turvallisuustyö huomioidaan jo suunnitteluvaiheessa.


Ja näin rehvakkaasti puhuu mies, jonka mielestä oli taannoin täysin hyväksyttävää lähettää samalle junasuoritusvälille vastakkaisiin suuntiin kulussa olevia junia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Edellä kun yritit korostaa, että tämä olisi nimenomaan suomalainen erityispiirre.


En korostanut sitä, että kyseessä olisi ollut suomalainen erityispiirre, vaan sitä, että Suomessa on hyväksytty vaarallisia ratkaisuja periaattella "suomalainen on turvallista". Näin on tietysti tehty muuallakin.




> Joka tapauksessa niin suomalainen kuin ruotsalainenkin turvallisuuskulttuuri on taatusti ollut jo 70-luvulla korkeatasoisempaa, kuin useimmissa maissa tänä päivänä.


Kaikkeen voi uskoa. Itse uskot, että lähes kaikki, mitä Suomen raideliikenteessä tehtiin 1950-70-luvulle oli hyvin ja oikein. 

1970-luvusta puhuttaessa "Useimmissa maissa" on tietysti aina totta, kun mukaan ottaa kehitysmaat ja Neuvostoliiton satelliittivaltiot, joissa turvallisuustyötä ei juuri tehty. Relevantti vertailu olisi luonnollisesti "läntisen" Euroopan maat, USA, Kandada, Australia, Uusi Seelanti ja Japani.

Tällä hetkellä relevantti vertailu on EU-maat, USA, Kanada, Australia, Uusi-Seelanti, Japani ja ehkä jotkin kehittyneimmät kaakkois-Aasian maat.




> Ja näin rehvakkaasti puhuu mies, jonka mielestä oli taannoin täysin hyväksyttävää lähettää samalle junasuoritusvälille vastakkaisiin suuntiin kulussa olevia junia..


Höpö höpö. 

Ko. ketjussahan puhuttiin siitä, että aikanaan Turku - Uusikaupunki - junien aikataulun pilaamiseen ja liikenteen lakkauttamiseen käytetty *tekosyy* olisi voitu kiertää hoitamalla junakohtaus miehittämällä tilapäisesti yleensä miehittämätön kohtauspaikka, samaan tapaan kuin on muutoinkin hoidettu miehittämättömien kohtauspaikkojen liikennettä poikkeuksellisessa liikenteessä.

Jos nyt perustetaan Turun seudulle paikallisjunaliikennettä, niille rataosilla, joilla ei ole JKV:tä, tulee JKV.

----------


## PNu

> Ko. ketjussahan puhuttiin siitä, että aikanaan Turku - Uusikaupunki - junien aikataulun pilaamiseen ja liikenteen lakkauttamiseen käytetty *tekosyy* olisi voitu kiertää hoitamalla junakohtaus miehittämällä tilapäisesti yleensä miehittämätön kohtauspaikka, samaan tapaan kuin on muutoinkin hoidettu miehittämättömien kohtauspaikkojen liikennettä poikkeuksellisessa liikenteessä.


Ei todellakaan samaan tapaan kuin kohtauspaikan miehitys on tehty yleensä vaan konduktööri olisi miehittänyt sen asemalle pysähtyvästä junasta. Asiasta on kuitenkin turha kinata, koska jokainen voi itse lukea ko. ketjusta, mitä siellä kukin ehdotti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei todellakaan samaan tapaan kuin kohtauspaikan miehitys on tehty yleensä vaan konduktööri olisi miehittänyt sen asemalle pysähtyvästä junasta. Asiasta on kuitenkin turha kinata, koska jokainen voi itse lukea ko. ketjusta, mitä siellä kukin ehdotti.


Sinä en edes halua ymmärtää asiaa oikein. Esimerkiksi miehittämätön liikennepaikka ei ole sama asia kuin junasuojastusväli, vaikka annoit ymmärtää toista.

Junien kohtaus voidaan järjestää täysin turvallisesti miehittämättömällä liikennepaikalla. Sen sijaan suoralla radalla, jossa ei ole ohitusmahdollisuutta, ei voi järjestää kohtausta, vaikka radan varressa olisi tönö jossa päivystää 10 junasuorittajaa pitämällä opastimia seis-asennossa.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Vaatteet, sähkölaitteet, pöly... Toivotaan kuitenkin, ettei mikään. Enpä ole kuullut, että maailmalla olisi sattunut kovin tuhoisia metropaloja. Onkohan?


Bakun metron palossa 1995 kuoli 289 ihmistä ja loukkaantui toinen mokoma.

----------


## Albert

> Muistutanpahan vain, että Helsingissä on jo tapahtunut yksi vakava metropalo. Siinä tuhoutui koko "palamaton" vaunu, vaikka palo tapahtui taivasalla.Antero


Ja tulipalon syy oli
vaunuun vedetyn *ylimääräisen* sähkökaapelin ylikuumeneminen varikolla.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tosiasia on, että pelastuslaitos harjoittelee metrotehtäviä lukuisia kertoja vuodessa


SubTV:n Netti-TV:ssä Pelastajat sarjan extroissa on nyt pientä pätkää myös yhdestä pelastuslaitoksen metroharjoituksesta. Videolla näkyy mm. virtakiskon maadoitus ja junan nosto.
http://nettitv.mtv3.fi/maksuttomat/i...btv/pelastajat

----------


## teme

Kuulin muuten tämmöisen jutun, ja lähteen huomioonottaen saattaa jopa pitää paikkansa: Vuosaaren ratatunnelin turvallisuutta tuli ihmettelemään pari sveitsiläisistä asiantuntijaa. Helsingin pelastuslaitos esitteli tunnelikalustoksi hankittuja mönkijöitä, ja sveitsiläiset hihittelemästä päästyään totesivat, että tunnelipalo ja polttomoottori on vähän huono yhdistelmä. Sveitsiläisillä on kuulemma jonkin sortin (akkukäyttöisiä?) resiinoja ratatunnelikalustona.

Vakavasti, minua ihmetyttää mitä tapahtuu jos esim. Sörnäisten aseman liukuportaan moottori syttyy? Ylhäällä savua, ihmiset asemalaiturilla. Kai siellä joku hätäpoistumistie on, mutta en nyt sulkisi pois vaihtoehtoa että ihmiset tunkee raiteille jos tulee tarpeeksi savua.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vakavasti, minua ihmetyttää mitä tapahtuu jos esim. Sörnäisten aseman liukuportaan moottori syttyy?


Kyllä pitäisi päästä toista kautta pois, jopa kaikilla nykyisillä asemilla. Ainut ongelma on, että asemalaitureilla ei enää ole henkilökuntaa. Eikä kukaan taida tietää, miten sinne hätäuloskäyntiin pääsee. Kukahan tulee ovet avaamaan? Vai aukeaako ne kenties automaattisesti? Jos ei, olisi asiaan syytä harkita jonkinlaista järjestelyä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Määräysten mukaan hätäpoistumistiet on merkittävä (sellainen vihreä juokseva ukonkuva) ja ovien niihin on auettava ilman avaimia ja työkaluja. Kaikkialta, missä yleisöä voi olla, on oltava näkyvä viitoitus hätäpoistumisteille. Ellei löydy, määräyksiä on rikottu ja asiasta voi ilmoittaa viranomaisille.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Vakavasti, minua ihmetyttää mitä tapahtuu jos esim. Sörnäisten aseman liukuportaan moottori syttyy?


Jokainen onnettomuustilanne on toki ainutlaatuinen, mutta monenlaisiin onnettomuustilanteisiin on metron kaltaisissa järjestelmissä ollut pakko varautua hyvin. Jos Sörkän liukuportaan moottori syttyisi, voisi tapahtua esimerkiksi seuraavaa: ellei savua ehdittäisi havaita ensin, sprinkleri laukeaisi kun lämpö palotilassa nousee. Tällöin pelastuslaitos saa automaattisesti hälytyksen. Samoin tieto tulee viimeistään tässä vaiheessa metron järjestyksenpidolle sekä metrovalvomoon tekniselle päivystäjälle. Tällöin paikalle saataisiin vartij(oit)a, asemalle voitaisiin kuuluttaa toimintaohjeita ja aseman savunpoistojärjestelmää voitaisiin alkaa käyttää tilanteen vaatimalla tavalla. Esimerkiksi paikalle matkalla oleva päivystävä palomestari voi esittää painavan sanansa savunpoiston hoitamisesta.

Asemilla ja tunnelissa muutenkin on savunpoistoluukkuja ja asemien ratatunneliaukot on varustettu savuovin. Tunneliasemien liukuportaikoissa voi nähdä puhaltimet, joiden avulla (sekä savunpoistoaukkoja ja savuovia apuna käyttäen) voidaan melko monipuolisesti luoda asemalle yli- tai alipaine savun ohjaamiseksi. Asemalaiturilla on myös vähän väliä alkusammutuskalustoa ja pikapaloposteja, samoin myös hätäpuhelimia. Pelastuslaitoksen (ja HKL:n) taktiikkana mahdollisessa palotilanteessa olisi varmastikin saada asema ensi tilassa tyhjäksi ihmisistä. Jokaiselta tunneliasemalta pääsee ulos vähintään kahta reittiä, ja hissejä en tässä yhteydessä laske reiteiksi.




> Eikä kukaan taida tietää, miten sinne hätäuloskäyntiin pääsee. Kukahan tulee ovet avaamaan?


Hätäuloskäynnit on merkitty varsin selkeästi, kannattaa katsella, kun metroasemalla seuraavan kerran liikkuu. Kuten hätäuloskäynnin täytyykin, oven saa auki kuka tahansa. Ei kuitenkaan kannata kokeilla, ellei ole hätätilanne. Saa varmasti vartijat peräänsä.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Helsingin Sanomien sähköisen version keskustelupalstalla oli ihan mielenkiintoinen länsimetrokeskustelu koskien myös paloturvallisuutta. Lukemaani ja sen nostattamiin ajatuksiini pohjautuen, eikös turvallisin ratkaisu oli seuraavanlainen:
- lyhyet uudet automaattiohjatut metrojunat ilman ohjaamoja
- junat haitaroituja putkia ilman väliseiniä
- junien kummassakin päädyssä hätäuloskäynnit, jotka matkustajien avattavissa kun juna on pysähtynyt
- hätäuloskäynnin yhteydessä luiska, jota pitkin helppo kulkea ja (ainakin autettuna) myös rullatuolilla
- kun hätäuloskäynti on avattu, lähtee avaamisesta radioviesti automatiikalle, joka katkaisee virran kiskosta
- kiskojen välinen alue tasaiseksi, jotteivät kulkijat kompastu pölkkyihin ja rullatuolilla ylipäätään kuljettavissa

Kaavaillut kävelylaiturit koko tunnelin mitalta kuulemma huonoja koska:
- savu nousee ylös ja tavoittaa pian laiturilla kävelijät
- ihmiset paniikkiin mennessään alkavat kävellä eri suuntiin ja tukkivat kulkutiet
(päistä poistuttaessahan tätä vaaraa ei ole samalla tavalla)

----------


## juhanahi

> Kaavaillut kävelylaiturit koko tunnelin mitalta kuulemma huonoja koska:


Ratkaisussasi ongelmallista on kuitenkin se, että nykyisellä kalustolla tullaan liikennöimään vielä vuosikymmenten ajan, eikä kuvaamasi kaltainen "putkievakuointi" onnistu tällä kalustolla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lukemaani ja sen nostattamiin ajatuksiini pohjautuen, eikös turvallisin ratkaisu oli seuraavanlainen:...


Tuo on Singaporen uuden linjan ratkaisu, mutta sillä erotuksella, että junan kapasiteetti on 1900 matkustajaa. Tosin sanottakoon, että tämä on luku joka sikäläisen käytännön mukaan hyväksytään 130 metriä pitkälle junalle. Meillä samalle junalle hyväksyttäisiin luultavasti noin 1550 matkustajaa.




> - lyhyet uudet automaattiohjatut metrojunat ilman ohjaamoja


Minusta tästä on haittaa eikä hyöytä. Mitä lyhyempiä junat ovat, sen tiheämmässä niitä on ja ne toimivat tulppina sulkien tunnelin. OK, junan molemmat päätä voidaan avata ja sitten juostaan pakoon junan läpi. Mutta tämä ei mitenkään edistä evakuointia.




> Kaavaillut kävelylaiturit koko tunnelin mitalta kuulemma huonoja koska:
> - savu nousee ylös ja tavoittaa pian laiturilla kävelijät


Pelastuslaitoshan on edellyttänyt 100 m välein ratatunneleiden väliset savusuojatut yhteet, joten enintään 50 metrin pakoonjuoksun päästä pääsee "turvaan" viereiseen tunneliin. Pakeneminen jatkuu sitten siellä toisessa tunnelissa, mutta toivon mukaan ilman savua.

Sörnäisten hätäpoistumistie muuten on aseman länsipäässä. Itäpään hätätie on sama asia kuin normaali poistumistie, eli juostaan ylös rullaportaita.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

> Kyllä pitäisi päästä toista kautta pois, jopa kaikilla nykyisillä asemilla. 
> ...
> Eikä kukaan taida tietää, miten sinne hätäuloskäyntiin pääsee.


Jokaisella metroasemalla on liitekuvan mukaiset opastekilvet. Varsinaisten viherä-valkoisten poistumisopasteiden 
 ohella näistä opastetauluista selviää juuri sen aseman varauloskäytävä. 
Turvallisuudestaan kiinnostunut matkustaja etsii tuon kilven ja lukee sen läpi junaa odottaessaan.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pääasiallinen uloskäytävä (tunneliasemilla likuporraskuilu) on viitoitettu *Ulos*-tekstein, ja varauloskäytävät *Hätäuloskäytävä*-tekstein. Nuo tekstit ovat selvästi nähtävissä, mutta kukapa tuommoisia bongaisi ennen kuin hätä on käsillä. Mutta hyvä kun asia tuli keskusteltavaksi tällä foorumilla. Tieto tavoitti ainakin jotkut metronkäyttäjät.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Toki olen itse selvillä opastekilvistä ja reiteistä. Mutta uskon, että niistä ihmisistä, jotka aamuseitsemältä seisovat vaikkapa Sörnäisten tai Kaisaniemen asemalla, ei ehkä kuin puolet osaisi ohjailemattomasti toimia heti, kuten tilanne vaatisi. Metron odotusaika on toisinaan liian lyhyt kylttien lukemiseen ja luettavaa matkustajat löytävät paremmin liukuportaiden yläpäästä.

----------


## Nrg

Helsingin Sanomat kertoo peruskorjatun Kontulan metroaseman uusista itsevalaisevista lattialaatoista, jotka ohjaavat asemalta ulos hätätilanteessa.




> Lattialaattojen lomaan on upotettu karkaistusta lasista valmistettuja pienempiä laattoja, jotka sisältävät jälkivalaisevaa materiaalia. Materiaali imee lamppujen valoa ja lamppujen sammuttua se hehkuu kymmeniä tunteja.
> 
> ----
> 
> "Todennäköisesti otamme tällaiset laatat käyttöön kaikilla peruskorjattavilla ja uusilla metroasemilla", HKL:n projektipäällikkö Kalevi Andersson kertoi.


Idea on kerrassaan mainio, mutta miten suuntavaiston menettäneet ihmiset ohjataan oikeaan suuntaan, nuo laatat kun näyttivät vain muodostavan pitkän   linjan. Kumpaan suuntaan siis lähteä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Idea on kerrassaan mainio, mutta miten suuntavaiston menettäneet ihmiset ohjataan oikeaan suuntaan, nuo laatat kun näyttivät vain muodostavan pitkän   linjan. Kumpaan suuntaan siis lähteä?


Totta! Laatat kai voisivat olla nuolen muotoiset tai ainakin kolmion muotoiset niin, että kärki osoittaisi poistumistien suuntaan. Ihme, ettei sitä ole ajateltu.

Ehtiihän tuon vieläkin toteuttaa peittämällä laatasta osa jollain kestävällä ja peittävällä materiaalilla niin, että näkyviin jää nuolen muotoinen alue.

----------


## Nrg

> Totta! Laatat kai voisivat olla nuolen muotoiset tai ainakin kolmion muotoiset niin, että kärki osoittaisi poistumistien suuntaan. Ihme, ettei sitä ole ajateltu.


Toivottavasti on kuitenkin ajateltu ja että tuo yksittäinen kuva antaa väärän kuvan :). Kolmio olisi yksinkertaisuudessaan mielestäni paras muoto tuollaiselle laatalle.

----------


## Compact

Kontulassa ei varmasti ole epäselvyyttä minne palon tapahduttua pitää rynnätä. Sehän on "maanpäällinen" asema ja päivä paistaa monesta suunnasta laiturille. Matkustaja tietää rynnätä a) sinne mistä tuli tai b) toiseen suuntaan, aivan oman henkilökohtaisen valintansa mukaan.

Jännityksellä odotan kuinka suuren uutiskynnyksen saavuttaa Kulosaaren laiturille kai joskus saatava vastaava merkintätapa. Tulee selväksi sitten minne siellä pitää mennä.

----------


## Nrg

> Kontulassa ei varmasti ole epäselvyyttä minne palon tapahduttua pitää rynnätä. Sehän on "maanpäällinen" asema ja päivä paistaa monesta suunnasta laiturille. Matkustaja tietää rynnätä a) sinne mistä tuli tai b) toiseen suuntaan, aivan oman henkilökohtaisen valintansa mukaan.
> 
> Jännityksellä odotan kuinka suuren uutiskynnyksen saavuttaa Kulosaaren laiturille kai joskus saatava vastaava merkintätapa. Tulee selväksi sitten minne siellä pitää mennä.


Ajattelin asiaa lähinnä siltä kannalta, että kyseessä on tunneliasema, kuten juuri länsimetrossa. Se oli tuollaista idean pohdintaa yleisesti :)

----------


## TheKraken

Nostetaanpa tätä topiccia hieman.




> Tämä on se tapaus. Se vain osoittaa, että "palamaton" alumiininen metrovaunu palaa oikein hyvin. Onneksi se tapahtui jo ennen kuin ihmisiä kuljetettiin ja varikolla. Mutta sekin tarvittiin, että paloturvallisuus otettiin vakavammin.


Tarina kertoo, että välittömästi palon sammuttua ryntäsi silloinen palomestari junan rakenteesta vastuussa olevien henkilöiden luokse ja piti sen verran tiukan palopuheen ihan sanan kirjaimellisessa merkityksessä, että tämän jälkeen junaan tehtiin monia paloturvallisuutta parantavia muutoksia.

Tarkkoja yksityiskohtia ei minulla ole, mutta tietääkseni ainakin penkkien materiaali meni tällöin uusiksi ja varmasti moni muukin yksityiskohta.

Myös M200 sarjaan kuulemma tehtiin materiaalimuutoksia suhteellisen loppumetreillä, koska todettiin että käytettäväksi suunniteltu eriste syttyy herkemmin kuin muut käytetyt materiaalit.

Mutta kuten tuolla jo todettiinkin, niin tietysti kaikki materiaali palaa jossain lämmössä.

Täytyykin Kontulassa katsella ensikerralla "sillä silmällä" noita laattoja. En tiennytkään moisista.

----------


## Markku K

Helsingin metrossa 22.10.2009 pidetyn pelastusharjoituksen  kuvia paloautogalleriassa näytillä:

http://fireimages.net/thumbnails.php?album=1823

----------

